# Gibson LP Classic for $1K



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes it's a 2015 with hideous headstock and other questionable appointments but it's still a "real" LP for $1K.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have the 2014 version of this guitar - no Les Paul 100 scrawl or brass nut, but with the Anniversary logo at the 12th fret. This one is priced in Studio territory, definitely a bargain. The 2015's have the widest nut Gibson ever offered on a Les Paul I believe. Little switch where the second tone pot should be is a built in boost circuit. If this was local I'd have already bought it.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a great deal to me.
I have no issue with the 2015 headstock, or the brass nut, though I'm not a fan of the wide neck width.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again...
I’ve never met a Gibson I didn’t like but as soon as I see 2015, I don’t even click on the ad. Even at 1000 bucks, not interested.

I know it’s crazy, but the heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a great deal. I don't have any issues with the 2015 Gibsons. In fact I have 2015 LP Jr and pretty happy with it. I just got 4 guitars in the last 2 months LOL and I still have a Esquire build (more like an assembly) going on right now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I’d buy it too...I’d love to relic/age it as I’ve never had a guitar with that treatment... but it’s basically in the middle of nowhere, relative to where I am, and seller is a recent Kijiji account, so I don’t want to have to drive 4hrs to bust kneecaps if he’s a wise guy so I’m out.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just an FYI. Gibson issued a replacement nut for free that was made of titanium as there were concerns that the brass would wear prematurely. Not sure if they are still available or not though. 

I had the 2015 Firebird. Loved the wide neck. It reminded me of my old Ibanez. Definitely not for everyone.


----------

